# FE Exam Materials For Sale



## Wyatt72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is a list of FE exam materials that I have for sale. I passed the FE a couple of years ago and dont need them anymore. Email me at [email protected] for purchase or questions.

FE Review Manual, Lindberg, Third Edition ($15 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition. Pages have markings.

1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems, Lindberg, Third Edition ($20 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

999 Non quantitative Problems for the FE Examination Review, Lindberg, Second Edition ($15 plus shipping) Book is in good condition.

Chemical Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam Review, Lindberg, Third Edition ($10 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition. Pages have markings.

Probability and Statistics, Schaum’s Outlines, Second Edition ($5 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

Thermodynamics with Chemical Applications, Schaum’s Outlines, Second Edition ($5 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

Organic Chemistry, Schaum’s Outlines, Third Edition ($5 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics, Schaum’s Outlines, Third Edition ($5 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

Basic Electrical Engineering, Schaum’s Outlines, Second Edition ($5 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

FE/EIT AM Exam, REA, First Edition, ($10 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

REA Problem Solvers Thermodynamics, 7th printing, ($10 plus shipping)

Book is in good condition.

FE Chemical Discipline Sample Questions and Solutions, NCEES, ($5 plus shipping)

Book is in ok condition.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 21, 2010)

Man that's a lot of books your selling just for the EIT. Did you end up using all of those to study?


----------

